# Immigration to Poland



## DXBDINO28 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hello ,

I am intrested in migrating to another country .I am from Pakistan and single .My parents stay with me. 

Has anyone gone through the immigration process ? Can someone please guide me ? Ive tried the search engines but I want information from you guys.

Thanks


----------



## Inkomazi786 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi!

Poland is one of 26 schengen countries. Rules/requirements of traveling to any European country are very similar.
Basic requirement is, the applicant has to appear in person.


----------



## Jake85 (Jul 18, 2014)

It's similar as with other EU countries. Nevertheless, think it through - many Polish people actually are emigrating from the country.


----------



## LeFranc (May 29, 2014)

Perhaps the Pakistani guy has a business idea in Poland or is self-employed. Poland is attractive country to live. A little bit cold though, but women are very sexy. If not the cold I would be tempted. Been to Poland many times and the best adventures always. Very friendly and intelligent people. We love Poland!


----------



## markinpoland (Nov 3, 2013)

Poland is a great country, I have lived here almost two years, originally from N. Ireland. I am not sure but I think you may need a visa to come and stay in Poland. As for Immigration I have no clue but I would imagine it would not be easy unless you were some type of specialist or work for a company in Pakistan that has also offices here then it may be easier. Sorry I cannot help further on this subject.. goodluck


----------

